# "Riverside Waltz"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

An original by me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any thoughts? Would love to hear what people think!


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

Very pretty, I like it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Norma Skock said:


> Very pretty, I like it.


Thank you! I am happy you liked it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any thoughts? Would love to hear what people think!


Keep going my friend, you are doing very well. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Keep going my friend, you are doing very well. :tiphat:


Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------

